# Motel room requirements



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is exempt from AFCI and tamperproof devices, correct?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't see how it would be exempt from the TR, but as far as the afci, I don't have the 11 code yet.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

210.12 only places requirements for AFCIs on dwelling unit installations.

However:

*406.13 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Guest Rooms
and Guest Suites.* All nonlocking-type, 125-volt, 15- and
20-ampere receptacles located in guest rooms and guest
suites shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*oh*

I ran across this quite a bit. You see, the NEC doesn't count large quantities of people that sleep over night in a facility in need of afci's. Only families in residential settings ?? :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

erics37 said:


> 210.12 only places requirements for AFCIs on dwelling unit installations.
> 
> However:
> 
> ...


That doesn't mean a non-dwelling room.. people have those types of rooms added onto their home for guests....


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> That doesn't mean a non-dwelling room.. people have those types of rooms added onto their home for guests....


Yeah it does. Guest rooms & guest suites mean those in hotels, et alii, previously (2008 NEC) it only referred to dwelling units, which isn't going to cover most hotel rooms. 406.13 is new for the 2011 NEC.

People adding guest rooms to their house would be covered under 406.12, the "Dwelling units" section.

Here's a link to view: http://www.legrand.us/passandseymour/tamper-resistant-receptacles/2011-nec-updates.aspx#.UGkbxE3aKuI


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

But where does it say in motel and hotel rooms.. I still see that as in a dwelling unit..

I don't have a code book to see section 406.12... 

Section 406.13, Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Guest Rooms and Guest Suites: All non-locking 125-volt, 15- and 20-amp receptacles installed in guest rooms and guest suites must be listed as Tamper-Resistant. Guest room defined as an accommodation combining living, sleeping, sanitary, and storage facilities within a compartment; guest suite is defined as an accommodation of two or more contiguous rooms comprising a compartment, with or without doors between such rooms, that provides living, sleeping, sanitary, and storage facilities.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> But where does it say in motel and hotel rooms.. I still see that as in a dwelling unit..
> 
> Section 406.13, Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Guest Rooms and Guest Suites: All non-locking 125-volt, 15- and 20-amp receptacles installed in guest rooms and guest suites must be listed as Tamper-Resistant. Guest room defined as an accommodation combining living, sleeping, sanitary, and storage facilities within a compartment; guest suite is defined as an accommodation of two or more contiguous rooms comprising a compartment, with or without doors between such rooms, that provides living, sleeping, sanitary, and storage facilities.


It doesn't specifically say motel and hotel rooms, because there can be guest rooms and guest suites in more than just motels and hotels. The definition is pretty broad.

For example, I imagine that a diplomatic embassy building (not a dwelling unit, not a hotel or motel) would have guest rooms in it. However I think a guest room at a dwelling unit (like a Bed & Breakfast maybe) would fall under 406.12 dwelling unit section.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I normally use Spec grade devices when I enter this place. They finally got a permit(6 years later) from the town to redo a couple rooms which had wood furring on block which was deemed a fire violation from the town. TR is not a big deal but AFCIs would be a problem in that setting. The town has a hard on, they are getting a full EMT job.


----------



## e_auge (Oct 6, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> I normally use Spec grade devices when I enter this place. They finally got a permit(6 years later) from the town to redo a couple rooms which had wood furring on block which was deemed a fire violation from the town. TR is not a big deal but AFCIs would be a problem in that setting. The town has a hard on, they are getting a full EMT job.


The Authority having jurisdiction makes the determination wether they are required because different cities interperate dwelling units differently. I always check with them first (especially if guest rooms don't have a sub panel). Generally they are considered dwelling units if they have permanent cooking equipment e.g. Cooktops) in them which also means 2 countertop receptacle circuits this is how code reads. We do a lot of hotel work and only install them at extended stay type guest rooms. San Antonio tried to get me to use them because there was a shelf for a microwave and he considered that permanent cooking equipment. I won the fight on that but if in doubt alway check with your inspector.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I started piping it out yesterday after 1pm, got about a half of day to finish it up tomorrow. Full Chicago job, the town building inspector violated the room for having wood furring strips and the existing romex run between block, furring and sheetrock. Damn i even piped in the hihats for fun. I'll ask the electrical inspector what his call is on this, we are in 08' cycle . These rooms are used for short stay romps, overnight parties , and occasional temporary housing.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Arc Fault is required in guest rooms and guest suites where there are permanent provisions for cooking

210.18 Guest Rooms and Guest Suites. Guest rooms and guest suites that are provided with permanent provisions for cooking shall have branch circuits installed to meet the rules for dwelling units.

TR receptacles are required as well

406.13 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Guest Rooms and Guest Suites. All nonlocking-type, 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles located in guest rooms and guest suites shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TR devices is what the inspector says. It got it's rough inspection yesterday.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I spend about 65% of my nights in hotels, never saw a TP receptical yet. I have had a good week, slept in my own bed 6 days in a row!
Just got an email, have to be in Indianapolis all next week.


----------



## e_auge (Oct 6, 2012)

Motel 6 doesn't count. If its considered a dwelling unit you must have them. Usually an extended stay type falls in this category because they usually have permanent cooking equipment which also requires two countertop receptacle circuits and arc fault circuits.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

e_auge said:


> Motel 6 doesn't count. If its considered a dwelling unit you must have them. Usually an extended stay type falls in this category because they usually have permanent cooking equipment which also requires two countertop receptacle circuits and arc fault circuits.



TR receptacles are now required according to 406.13 in the 2011 NEC. Makes no difference if it has provisions for cooking or not .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> That doesn't mean a non-dwelling room.. people have those types of rooms added onto their home for guests....


B, buddy, you are out to lunch on this one. :jester: That section without a doubt is talking about guest rooms and suites in any location.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

e_auge said:


> Motel 6 doesn't count. If its considered a dwelling unit you must have them. Usually an extended stay type falls in this category because they usually have permanent cooking equipment which also requires two countertop receptacle circuits and arc fault circuits.


e_auge, please read the sections manchestersparky posted.


----------



## e_auge (Oct 6, 2012)

Sorry for the bad info guys I guess I know where to put my foot. Oh course housing requires them. The permanent cooking equipment distinguished wether or not a hotel room was considered a dwelling unit. The hotels we are building still use 2008 as the effective code so that's how we are still building them. Hope I didn't lead anyone in the wrong direction.


----------

